# Betta quality



## lalbertson (Sep 22, 2015)

I'm interested in eventually showing bettas and am wondering how mine shapes up. I feel as if he has alright form but since I'm new at this I'm not quite sure. Any input would be greatly appreciated. Also sorry about the angle but he is difficult to photograph while flaring.


----------



## lalbertson (Sep 22, 2015)

Also I know it's not a complete flare but judge what you can see please


----------



## Shortnsweet (Sep 16, 2015)

New to this but lemme give it a shot. I can't really tell from the photograph if there's a split in his anal fin but if there is that's a fault. The caudal fin looks a little misshapen. 

Again, I'm a newbie at judging bettas and just a hobbyist, so I'd wait to see what a pro says!


----------



## lalbertson (Sep 22, 2015)

I guess I should also note that he is a double tail.


----------



## Revosok (Aug 11, 2015)

Could you please add some more detailed pictures?


----------

